# Toyota factory tour



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Since there is no BMW factory tour in Spartanburg available, we are taking the tour of the Toyota factory near Lexington, KY on the way back to Maryland.

Two nights in Asheville, two nights near Lexington (Red River Gorge Cabins in the Daniel Boone National Forest) then home. The Lexington C of C mailed us a map with a driving tour of horse country.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

